
"Since Oprah’s 1st on-air tweet Friday, traffic to Twitter has jumped 43%" - vaksel
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/04/22/why-i-am-obsessed-with-twitter/
======
GHFigs
Is it September, already?

~~~
weaksauce
The joke might not be obvious to some of the folks here:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_September>

------
andrewljohnson
I can't tell what is more impressive - Oprah or Twitter.

------
jokermatt999
And despite that traffic jump, the statistic that's been mentioned a lot
recently is that Twitter only has a 40% retention rate. So it has 43% more
users, but only about a 17% gain in actual users that will stay. (Something
tells me my math is off though, and I'm out of it from allergy meds)

~~~
Psyonic
Your math is right, but I'd bet a pretty penny that Oprah's traffic won't have
anywhere near a 40% retention rate... I'd guess 10% and call that optimistic.

------
chanux
Who is Oprah?

